# Spam: New Moots Fork



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

OK - I made a cataclysmic mistake the other night cutting the steerer tube on the fork for my new Vamoots CR. In 15 years I have assembled at least 10 bikes and over a dozen installed forks without a steerer tube mistake...until now. Anyway, my absolutely perfect, pristine Moots fork has wayyyyy too short a steerer tube for my frame. My understanding is that older Moots forks were sourced from Alpha Q. The newer ones (like this one) are built in the same factory that produces forks for ENVE. If anyone has interest above fork with a 21.7cm steerer tube (measured from the top of the CK Crown Race, which I will include), I will sell this super cheap! By my calcs, for anyone using a CK NoThreadset, a stem with 45mm of steerer clamp (ala Moots Open Road) and a 5mm spacer above the stem, this will accommodate a 13.6cm or shorter head-tube. If you are running a zero stack height headset, then add another 31.4mm of useable steerer. These forks retail from a Moots dealer for about $400. I will ship it Priority to your door for half. Ordering a new ENVE on monday, so if I don't sell it, it will be a really expensive 1) decoration in my shop and 2) reminder of just how dim-witted I can be!!! 

Brand New Moots Fork - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

measure twice, cut once.  j/k.

I did the same thing one time. (luckily on a cheap Easton fork) It happens.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I would contact moots, they might be able to use it on a small bike and give you a new fork. Making customers happy is the goal of most companies, and I'm guessing that you'd be mighty happy if they take care of you.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

That must be really frustrating, But maybe I can help you out... I am going to do some measuring and get back to you.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey MTBDad. Sorry but it is about and inch to short for my Moots....really feel for ya. Made be try 
e-bay? Good luck and I would love to hear how you like the EVNE when you get it on. Regards MD45


----------

